# Jobs in Spain



## joshpin (Mar 17, 2010)

Can anyone suggest easy way to find the right job in Spain ?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joshpin said:


> Can anyone suggest easy way to find the right job in Spain ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi & welcome

Not wishing to upset your plans, but you do realise that there is about 20% unemployment here in Spain, and that around 40% of 16-25 year olds are currently unemployed??

This really isn't the best time to be thinking about coming here.

The other thing that comes to mind - are you Australian & if so do you need a visa to live & work here??

If you can come here to work I think it might be a plan to learn Spanish if you can't already speak it - and wait until the recession eases.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Just checked - if you are an Australian citizen you do need a work permit, and apply for it before you come here

Visas for Australian citizens travelling to Spain - Embajada de Australia


----------



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> Not wishing to upset your plans, but you do realise that there is about 20% unemployment here in Spain, and that around 40% of 16-25 year olds are currently unemployed??
> 
> ...


The unemployment does not necessarily affect to foreigners at least as hard as the locals. It's a different story if you are thinking about self-employment though.

I would advise getting in touch with recruitment agencies - find all big multinationals and smaller ones concentrating on international profiles and ask help. You can also send open applications directly to global companies who have departments here in your area of expertise. 

Whatever you do, plan beforehand and don't rush here before you have a good understanding of what could be on offer for you. Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Have you ever been to Spain, Laulah?


Runs an employment agency Steve!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laulah said:


> The unemployment does not necessarily affect to foreigners at least as hard as the locals. It's a different story if you are thinking about self-employment though.
> 
> I would advise getting in touch with recruitment agencies - find all big multinationals and smaller ones concentrating on international profiles and ask help. You can also send open applications directly to global companies who have departments here in your area of expertise.
> 
> Whatever you do, plan beforehand and don't rush here before you have a good understanding of what could be on offer for you. Good luck



Please be careful advertising your own company on here or touting for business. If you do wish to advertise you can become a premium account holder or go to our classified section


Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hmmmm*



joshpin said:


> Can anyone suggest easy way to find the right job in Spain ?
> 
> Thanks


Surely Joshpin a little bit more information would be helpful before people can give you a specific reply? The forum is awash with stories of ~20% unemployment (and much higher for young people). You might be a brain surgeon or a waiter (or a tinker, or a tailor) - such little clues could potentially help to give you a more  focussed reply.

Nevertheless, I would have thought targetting recruitment agencies would have a very low success rate. I imagine you would have to have specialised, in demand skills to find work this way over a person with the right to live and work in Spain (but perhaps you do? We don't know!). Right now the positions in demand in Spain (according to the published lists by each province) are pretty much for medicos medicos medicos. So if you are a doctor, you could be lucky!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockm said:


> Right now the positions in demand in Spain (according to the published lists by each province) are pretty much for medicos medicos medicos. So if you are a doctor, you could be lucky!


What list!? Can you post a link, please?


----------



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> Please be careful advertising your own company on here or touting for business. If you do wish to advertise you can become a premium account holder or go to our classified section
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow, you guys reply quickly! 

Thanks for the information jojo. Obviously I'm always interested in getting more professional candidates and business opportunities, but the original purpose of registering here is pure curiosity  I have been looking for a long time nice forum to write and offer help for newcomers but most of them seem to be quite dead - this is definitely the most active one I've found and people actually seem to read and follow topics here.

I promise to avoid boosting too much us here - employment and job topics are just something which is very close to my heart  

I learn step by step so be patient with me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laulah said:


> Wow, you guys reply quickly!
> 
> Thanks for the information jojo. Obviously I'm always interested in getting more professional candidates and business opportunities, but the original purpose of registering here is pure curiosity  I have been looking for a long time nice forum to write and offer help for newcomers but most of them seem to be quite dead - this is definitely the most active one I've found and people actually seem to read and follow topics here.
> 
> ...


No problem, but I will be watching you LOL!! The advertising thing is a difficult one and there is a fine line between blatantly advertising and simply recommending. But we have to have the rule as you can imagine what the forum would be like if anyone and everyone were to allowed to promote their services! 

However, you may have some "expert" knowledge to pass on and it may help you too, just dont push it and try to be as unbiased as you can!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Info on Ocupaciones de Difícil Cobertura*



Pesky Wesky said:


> What list!? Can you post a link, please?


Hi Pesky Wesky
This is the go:

The "lists" relate to "occupaciones de dificil cobertura" (difficult to fill jobs). I believe each provence publishes one (or maybe only the ones that have any difficult to fill jobs). You will see that doctors seem to be the main occupation sought after.

This link goes to the Ministry of Work and Education and explains what the list is about, and has a link to the list, etc (in Spanish):

https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/redtrabaja/static/Redirect.do?page=af04

Jockm


----------

